# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Jaimie Mantzel, Spider Tank; Giant Robot Project, South Royalton, Vermont, USA

## Airicist

patreon.com/jmemantzel

youtube.com/JMEMantzel

Giant Robot Project on Wikipedia

"The Greatest Toy KIT in the Universe! Spider Tank Mark 6" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Giant Robot Day! Aug 06 2013

Published on Aug 7, 2013

----------


## Airicist

DIY Spider Tank in under 3 min. :-)

Published on Jul 16, 2013

----------


## Airicist

ATTACKNADS! Newest, Most awesome Robot in the universe!

Published on Dec 18, 2013




> Oooohhh!!!!!
> Well, you can also buy an AttackNID at this location...
> 
> This video has in no way been sanctioned by uhh..... well, anyone, really. In fact I'm sure there are people out there who'd rather have had their eyeballs and ears removed for the minute they spent watching this. To you people, I appologize that you've been born with no funny boner I mean bone whatsoever.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Man
August 9, 2015




> Robot Man: The Story of Jaimie Mantzel
> Rough Edit
> Produced by Sean Caesar and Chris Tremblay
> Directed by Sean Caesar
> Director of Cinematography Chris Tremblay

----------


## Airicist

Giant Robot Project

Published on May 9, 2016




> Here's the Giant Robot Project. almost 100 episodes broken down to 1. I'm planning on doing this with a bunch of my past projects. I hope the others aren't as emotionally exhausting as it was for me to relive this!

----------


## Airicist

My newest robot invention... Spider Tank

Published on May 10, 2016




> Uhh.... its my newest invention.... a radio controlled spider tank. About a foot tall.






Big Bug.... precursor to the spider tank

Published on May 10, 2016




> Its a steel mess.... that works. I kinda went nuts with the spot welder on this one.

----------

